# Gas Prices



## Sky (Sep 12, 2006)

Not that I'm upset that prices are dropping, but ths cynical side of me wants to know if some vast reserve was just discovered (I know about the news from the Gulf of Mexico) causing prices to plummet.

I mean.....it COULDN'T be just that it's after Labor Day!  *smirk*

Next it will be the "surprise arrival of the heating season" to drive home heating oil prices sky high.  *sheesh*

On the "upside" (and there are many)...those earlier threads about the cost of driving to the slopes have sort of lost their emphasis.


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2006)

Sky521 said:


> Next it will be the "surprise arrival of the heating season" to drive home heating oil prices sky high.  *sheesh*



I pre-bought heating oil a month or so ago... It cheaper now... But I can't buy now...  The pre-buy period is over for winter...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

I think gas prices are dropping because therre haven't been any new events to keep the fear premium up. Traders aren't bidding up the price of futures and oil companies are faced with increasing pressure to reduce prices. Without an event to point to for uncertainty, they're having a hard time justifying higher prices.

While I don't mind paying less to fill up my car, and I certainly appreciate the reduced inflationary pressure, I'm kind of upset that prices are coming down. For one thing, I believe we need to stop being a petroleum economy, and the only way that happens is if there's an economic incentive to do so. $5 gas would do it, and quickly. The other is that if inflationary pressures are reduced, there's less incentive for the Fed to raise interest rates some more. I'd like to see two more hikes through next spring to drive home prices down a little further so I can get a reasonable deal next fall. Not good for current home owners, but I'm not one. 

Even without  high gas prices, I think the Fed's going to have to raise rates some more- labor costs are going up, productivity is flattish in comparison, unemployment is dropping, and growth is still strong. Throw in housing being down (and that pool of capital drying up) and business spending being up, and you ahve a weird mix of factors that will probably make the Fed want to have some extra leeway to play around. Another 50 bips gives them the ability to cut if needed, and still ahve room to hike if it's called for.

This economic forecast brought to you free of charge (and free of any underlying quantitative analysis) by the analysts at Ctenidae Inc, Ensuring randomness in your every day.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

Sky521 said:


> I mean.....it COULDN'T be just that it's after Labor Day! *smirk*


 
Yes it can, happens every year. Don't stations change the gas they use during the summer to a different typ? Also, people driving more in the summer. Oh, $2.47 for regular by my house today.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 12, 2006)

The lack of a tropical season as intense as predicted and as costly as last years tropical season has energy prices falling too.  So far no major storms have impacted the Gulf of Mexico to the scale of last year and if September ends and we get out relatively scott-free then we might be able to watch the prices fall even more...but the price drop was too cyclical to be it all about chance as I'm sure the Labor Day arrival helped---hopefully all the reaming us consumers took at the pump this summer will actually go to updating refineries, and exploration (to further decrease oil costs) instead of some oil glutton's retirement package


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

wintersyndrome said:


> hopefully all the reaming us consumers took at the pump this summer will actually go to updating refineries



Ladies and gentleman, what we have here is a textbook example of what I like to call "wishful thinking."


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Oh, $2.47 for regular by my house today.




Sweet, sweet Jersey gas....  Sooooo cheap...
I filled up in NJ yesterday...  Wierd having someone pump your gass for you...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 12, 2006)

I think it's a combination of post peak driving season, reduced fear factor regarding supply and the recent discovery of a new oil resource in the Gulf. 

I don't think the Fed will raise rates because that will make them look like taking a pause the last meeting was a mistake plus the Core inflation numbers are down.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

dmc said:


> Sweet, sweet Jersey gas.... Sooooo cheap...
> I filled up in NJ yesterday... Wierd having someone pump your gass for you...


 
No self service in NJ and gas prices are traditionally the cheapest in the north east. Funny how that works :-o


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> No self service in NJ and gas prices are traditionally the cheapest in the north east. Funny how that works :-o


According to this site(http://www.gaspricewatch.com/usgastaxes.asp) there is a 17.4 cent difference in tax - plus there is some fine print for local taxes in NY as well.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I don't think the Fed will raise rates because that will make them look like taking a pause the last meeting was a mistake plus the Core inflation numbers are down.



I don't think they'll raise on the next meeting, but I think they will after that. Bond yields are sort of pointing towards that, depending on which way you turn the paper (1/2 of economists think they'll raise, 1/2 think they won't. Go figure).

I have a little less confidence in the Core numbers than I used to (which wasn't much to begin with) since Bennie's been fiddling with the measure. Consistency is questionable, as are accuracy and relevancy. The main problem is that high energy costs have only just started to show up in the numbers- companies haven't been passing those costs on much until now. I think the lag will catch up through the end of the year, and the Fed will have to act.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 12, 2006)

Our new house has electric heat......  but the heating system is supplemented with two gas stoves and one wood burning stove.  The electric heat can be controlled for each room and we plan on having fires going all winter.  The people we bought this house from are planning on having electric heat installed in their new place.  But I am more of a wood fire guy.  We plan on converting one of the gas stoves into an additional wood burning stove.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 12, 2006)

This is dangerously close to a politics discussion so I'll bring it all the way.  It couldn't be because election season is coming up and the Republicans don't want to lose all of their seats could it?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 12, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> This is dangerously close to a politics discussion so I'll bring it all the way.  It couldn't be because election season is coming up and the Republicans don't want to lose all of their seats could it?



This is ground we don't want to tread on...but I also believe in giving everyone their own piece of rope to play with.

Please let's not hang ourselves and force a mod to lock the topic.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> This is dangerously close to a politics discussion so I'll bring it all the way. It couldn't be because election season is coming up and the Republicans don't want to lose all of their seats could it?


 

Doubt it, keep in mind that prices are still nowhere as low as they were a year or two ago. They'd have to do a lot better than this.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> This is dangerously close to a politics discussion so I'll bring it all the way.  It couldn't be because election season is coming up and the Republicans don't want to lose all of their seats could it?



Naw, I don' t think the GOP (or the Dems, for that matter) have the clout to reduce prices. They can both help increase prices, but cutting them is a whole other ball of wax.

/see how I brought that back from partisanality?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 12, 2006)

The cheapest gas ive seen in Southern Ct is 2.67..  I also filled up in Jersey last week 2.52.. It is weird having someone pump it , i believe Oregon is the only other state with that law..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

I was in Houston last week- 2.39. I was trying to figure out how to get a few gallons back here.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I was in Houston last week- 2.39. I was trying to figure out how to get a few gallons back here.



Fill up a couple of milk jugs and carry them on the plane with you.  They're pretty easy going with stuff like that...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 12, 2006)

Im not quite sure where Oskaloosa Iowa is but with multiple stations at 2.05 i believe thats the cheapest in the Country.. There are alot of places in Jersey now below 2.25.. Williamstown, Bridgeton, Vineland to name a few.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

$2.05? 

I'm surprised that we got down to $2.77 here so far...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 12, 2006)

2.77??? I shall educate you my son, its 2.69 at Texaco on E main st in Torrington, http://www.connecticutgasprices.com/

 Heres that Iowa scenario  http://www.iowastategasprices.com/


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Fill up a couple of milk jugs and carry them on the plane with you.  They're pretty easy going with stuff like that...



I was afraid they might make me taste it. You know how hard it is to get rid of gas breath?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Fill up a couple of milk jugs and carry them on the plane with you. They're pretty easy going with stuff like that...


 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Reminds me of the time I was in Poland and my father-in-law wanted to give me a clock as a gift to take back. This guys is like 70 years old and prides himself on doing a great job of packing. So, he takes this clock and spare batteries and tapes it all together real nice like. He couldn't understand why I didn't want to take it on the plane in such a manner. :???:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> 2.77??? I shall educate you my son, its 2.69 at Texaco on E main st in Torrington, http://www.connecticutgasprices.com/
> 
> Heres that Iowa scenario  http://www.iowastategasprices.com/



$2.77 was as of yesterday I didn't look this morning.  E main st is way out of my way, I stop at the cumbies on the way to work which is usually the lowest in the area.  If that's the same place I'm thinking of then they were $3.29 the last time I went by when the 3 places around it were well below $3.00.  They must have made quit the price jump!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I was afraid they might make me taste it. You know how hard it is to get rid of gas breath?



Gurgle some anti-freeze and you're all set...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Reminds me of the time I was in Poland and my father-in-law wanted to give me a clock as a gift to take pack. This guys is like 70 years old and prides himself on doing a great job of packing. So, he takes this clock and spare batteries and tapes it all together real nice like. He couldn't understand why I didn't want to take it on the plane in such a manner. :???:



Now that's funny!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

Southern Jersey isn't too bad either: http://www.newjerseygasprices.com/


----------



## JimG. (Sep 12, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Im not quite sure where Oskaloosa Iowa is but with multiple stations at 2.05 i believe thats the cheapest in the Country.. There are alot of places in Jersey now below 2.25.. Williamstown, Bridgeton, Vineland to name a few.



Time to think about locking in the fuel oil for winter. Got a quote today that was only a dime a gallon more expensive than last year's lock.


----------



## salida (Sep 12, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I was in Houston last week- 2.39. I was trying to figure out how to get a few gallons back here.


 

2.40 over in lexington, mass.

PS You guys know the fed doesn't actually change interest rates, they raise and lower the money supply...


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2006)

salida said:


> 2.40 over in lexington, mass.
> 
> PS You guys know the fed doesn't actually change interest rates, they raise and lower the money supply...


There's monetary policy and there's fiscal policy my friend, and they are not the same. Changing the federal funds rate (the rate banks charge on very short term loans to each other so that they can meet reserve requirements) is an example of fiscal policy that has a direct effect on consumer interest rates.


----------



## hammer (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Southern Jersey isn't too bad either: http://www.newjerseygasprices.com/


You still do all full serve in NJ?

I try to go over the border to NH to buy gas...gas taxes are lower there.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

salida said:


> PS You guys know the fed doesn't actually change interest rates, they raise and lower the money supply...



They change the funds rate and set the targets for interest rates. Fiddling with the money supply changes the interest rates in fairly predictable ways. There's a pretty high correlation between the Fed's target rates and movements in the interest rates, so while maybe not technically directly a change in interest rates, the Fed's moves do, in fact, change the rates. Splitting hairs, and all that.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

roark said:


> There's monetary policy and there's fiscal policy my friend, and they are not the same. Changing the federal funds rate (the rate banks charge on very short term loans to each other so that they can meet reserve requirements) is an example of fiscal policy that has a direct effect on consumer interest rates.



Finance Geeks, represent!


----------



## salida (Sep 12, 2006)

Quite a few pseudo economists in here!  Pretty interesting the speed at which that comment generated replys!!!


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2006)

roark said:


> There's monetary policy and there's fiscal policy my friend, and they are not the same. Changing the federal funds rate (the rate banks charge on very short term loans to each other so that they can meet reserve requirements) is an example of fiscal policy that has a direct effect on consumer interest rates.


FWIW econ 101 was several years ago... I'm sure there's something wrong with what I said.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

hammer said:


> You still do all full serve in NJ?
> 
> I try to go over the border to NH to buy gas...gas taxes are lower there.


 
Self-service is not allowed in NJ.


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2006)

salida said:


> Quite a few pseudo economists in here! Pretty interesting the speed at which that comment generated replys!!!


Hey, we sit in front of computers all day. You think we're always being "productive"  ;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

salida said:


> Quite a few pseudo economists in here!  Pretty interesting the speed at which that comment generated replys!!!



Actually, I've got a BSBA in Finance, work in investment consulting and finance, am finishing my MBA in May, and am sitting for the Level I CAIA on Tuesday. Not to be snarky, but I'd say I'm fairly well qualified to make comments on the state of the economy and the effects of Federal Reserve activities. At least well enough qualified to do it on a skiing message board.


----------



## salida (Sep 12, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Actually, I've got a BSBA in Finance, work in investment consulting and finance, am finishing my MBA in May, and am sitting for the Level I CAIA on Tuesday. Not to be snarky, but I'd say I'm fairly well qualified to make comments on the state of the economy and the effects of Federal Reserve activities. At least well enough qualified to do it on a skiing message board.


 

Sounds like I should remove "pseudo" from my joke then!  Good for you, in all seriousness, skiing is way more fun, but this stuff equally interesting.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

It keeps us busy during the summer, anyway.

:beer:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 12, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> They change the funds rate and set the targets for interest rates. Fiddling with the money supply changes the interest rates in fairly predictable ways. There's a pretty high correlation between the Fed's target rates and movements in the interest rates, so while maybe not technically directly a change in interest rates, the Fed's moves do, in fact, change the rates. Splitting hairs, and all that.



I don't think your splitting hairs at all. The Fed Interest Rate is the rate they charge banks and other depository institutions for short term usually overnight. Changes in the federal funds rate trigger a chain of events that affect other short-term interest rates, foreign exchange rates, long-term interest rates, the amount of money and credit, and, ultimately, a range of economic variables, including employment, output, and prices of goods and services. 

In my book that's a pretty direct cause and effect. I also have two degrees but much to modest to list them. I learned my financial know how from my father, investing in the stock market for 40 years and the school of hard knocks.

BTW Ctenidae..remember the Powder 5 Fund I started on April 20, 2005? It's up 65% with Intrawest up 70%(course until the company was bought out and is no more) and Vail Resorts up 61%.


----------



## salida (Sep 12, 2006)

Back to the topic at hand, I've read in quite a few places, that OPEC producing nations had been stock piling already refined oil through the summer to hike prices against nations like the US.  However, they have run out of places to put this product, and it is costly for them to take plants off line, so their only choice would be to let this product go to market, which would account for the sudden price drops...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> BTW Ctenidae..remember the Powder 5 Fund I started on April 20, 2005? It's up 65% with Intrawest up 70%(course until the company was bought out and is no more) and Vail Resorts up 61%.



Nice! That's pretty impressive performance for them. Best of breed, though, so if anyone's going to gain, it'd be them. I would think that sometime around now would be a good time to put some ASC in the portfolio- selling off a mountain can only help them.

*salida*- That sounds like some serious tinfoil-hattery to me. It is in OPEC's best interests to keep oil prices at a reasonable level. As soon as we quit using it, they're screwed. With a capital Screw.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 12, 2006)

I have not heard anything about that but I did notice that the gasoline world inventory has dipped slightly while crude and natural gas is up the last couple of days. Could you offer one of the places you "read in quite of a few places"......you have peaked my curiousity.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

:dunce:  It's $2.47 for regular by me.:roll:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

Down to $2.44


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Down to $2.44




Nice!!!  When I'm down in Stamford CT, I usually walk to work from my aparttment...  So I never really know whats going on with gas until the weekend...

I wonder what it is at home...  Probably $2.75...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Nice!!!  When I'm down in Stamford CT, I usually walk to work from my aparttment...  So I never really know whats going on with gas until the weekend...
> 
> I wonder what it is at home...  Probably $2.75...



Right on...that's the about the best I've seen in the Putnam/Dutchess area and prices are usually about the same in Greene. Paid $2.75 to fill up yesterday.

Saw prices today for $2.67 and $2.68 at two off brand stations in Brewster.


----------



## roark (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm heading to CA for our wedding... I expect it's still well over $3...
And we'll be driving quite a bit... :-x


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

roark said:


> I'm heading to CA for our wedding... I expect it's still well over $3...
> And we'll be driving quite a bit... :-x



Probably a dumb question, but why are you going all the way to CA to get married?

If it's because you're going to Hawaii for your honeymoon, stay on the plane and get married there too.


----------



## Jellis (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Actually, I've got a BSBA in Finance, work in investment consulting and finance, am finishing my MBA in May, and am sitting for the Level I CAIA on Tuesday. Not to be snarky, but I'd say I'm fairly well qualified to make comments on the state of the economy and the effects of Federal Reserve activities. At least well enough qualified to do it on a skiing message board.




I am still sitting here trying to figure out what the heck you wrote!!  There are still a few  letters of the alphabet missing :???:


----------



## Jellis (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Nice!!!  When I'm down in Stamford CT, I usually walk to work from my aparttment...  So I never really know whats going on with gas until the weekend...
> 
> I wonder what it is at home...  Probably $2.75...




Hmmm... I use to live in Stamford, CT.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

roark said:


> I'm heading to CA for our wedding... I expect it's still well over $3...
> And we'll be driving quite a bit... :-x


 
Wait, I remember meeting your lovely wife, what's going on here?


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Jellis said:


> Hmmm... I use to live in Stamford, CT.



I don't live on Stamford...  I just stay at my corporate apartment a couple times a week...
it's a cool town though..


----------



## Jellis (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> I don't live on Stamford...  I just stay at my corporate apartment a couple times a week...
> it's a cool town though..



I dont remember much about the town except for the big mall... i do remember the gardner though :wink:

Guess I should mention the gas price here is $2.47 today to stay on topic!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Wait, I remember meeting your lovely wife, what's going on here?



The plot thickens!

Roark?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 14, 2006)

I have always found the Fuel tax interesting to look at considering how different it is in every state..

http://connecticutgasprices.com/tax_info.aspx


----------



## roark (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> The plot thickens!
> 
> Roark?


 
We did the Justice of the Peace thing in December, this is the real deal. I can only get away with being a cheap bastid so much ;-) 

We're both from CA and most of the family is still there.

And too keep it on topic, I checked online for our old hometown: $3.30 /gal :-o


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

roark said:


> We did the Justice of the Peace thing in December, this is the real deal. I can only get away with being a cheap bastid so much ;-)
> 
> We're both from CA and most of the family is still there.
> 
> And too keep it on topic, I checked online for our old hometown: $3.30 /gal :-o



Congrats!


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 14, 2006)

I haven't even noticed a single gas price since I've been at school.  Part of me is glad I couldn't bring a car.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

Jellis said:


> I am still sitting here trying to figure out what the heck you wrote!!  There are still a few  letters of the alphabet missing :???:



There are a coupl letters not in their yet. They'll be in eventually, I suppose. And for the record, I wasn't trying to brag, just establish some credentials. No one has to listen to or beleive a thing I say (I don't, for most of it), but I do have some basis for my thoughts on financial and economic matters. It's not all childish Marc jokes.

On topic, oil's down below $64, and natural gas hit a 2 year low today. I still think we need to have higher gas prices for our long-term health.


----------



## Jellis (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I still think we need to have higher gas prices for our long-term health.




doh!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

Jellis said:


> doh!




Seriously, $5/gallon would do wonders, and in a hurry. I'd be in support of a national gas tax that pushed it to $5 if the money collected was tagged for renewables research and development.


----------



## roark (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I still think we need to have higher gas prices for our long-term health.


 
Agreed. Increased prices would hurt us short term but finding better alternatives could be greatly beneficial long term. There are many externalities not incorporated into the price at the pump.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Nice! That's pretty impressive performance for them. Best of breed, though, so if anyone's going to gain, it'd be them. I would think that sometime around now would be a good time to put some ASC in the portfolio- selling off a mountain can only help them.
> 
> *salida*- That sounds like some serious tinfoil-hattery to me. It is in OPEC's best interests to keep oil prices at a reasonable level. As soon as we quit using it, they're screwed. With a capital Screw.



Oracle of His own minda- time to buy USO yet?  HAL is down there too... mebbe time to scoop up some of dat.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Down to $2.44


 
Same station, $2.39 today. Looking better everyday.


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 15, 2006)

Who knows, maybe a drop in gas prices will make more people hit the slopes this winter, and crowd the mountains??? My family will be making more long distance day trips now because of prices. Just an idea.

SnowRider


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 15, 2006)

roark said:


> Agreed. Increased prices would hurt us short term but finding better alternatives could be greatly beneficial long term. .



That's why OPEC will do everything it can to see that does not happen.


----------



## Jellis (Sep 15, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Seriously, $5/gallon would do wonders, and in a hurry. I'd be in support of a national gas tax that pushed it to $5 if the money collected was tagged for renewables research and development.



:-o Do they make snowtires for harleys??


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

Jellis said:


> :-o Do they make snowtires for harleys??


 
Not sure about snow tires, but you could get chains: http://www.mv-motorrad.de/cosmoshop/lshop,showdetail,13240,e,1105803788-30287,,10107,,,.htm


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 15, 2006)

Gas is at $2.57 at a station just down the road from my house, and the prices have fallen alot in the last 10 days or so.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 15, 2006)

Iowa and Georgia are now below 2.00 a gallon..  Never thought id see that again, anywhere..


----------



## bigbog (Sep 17, 2006)

*.........*



roark said:


> ....plus there is some fine print for local taxes in NY as well.



...with the budgeting this administration has dealt the public, is this any surprise?
So now we all should just drop the ideas of more efficient energy resources?.....kind of suggests where Washington is _Not_ going to put funding for research, since I haven't heard Bush even mention this at all.


----------



## Sky (Sep 17, 2006)

$2.37 in Moultonborough NH this weekend.

20 cents more just before I got onto 93S @ exit 23.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 7, 2006)

Paid $2.07 today.


----------



## Plowboy (Oct 7, 2006)

$2.29 @ Macs in Warren, VT.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 7, 2006)

$2.25 was the going price for regular gas in Centereach yesterday.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 7, 2006)

I might just get kicked out of alpine zone for good but I would rather see $5.00 per gal than $2.00 per gallon

The fact is that we will never see the widespread use of alternative fuels unitl they are economically viable. Alternative fuels are not viable with $2.00 gas.

If the consumer ever had to pay the true cost of gas everytime they pulled up to the pump you would not see any more gas guzzling SUVs on the highway.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 7, 2006)

thebigo said:


> I might just get kicked out of alpine zone for good but I would rather see $5.00 per gal than $2.00 per gallon
> 
> The fact is that we will never see the widespread use of alternative fuels unitl they are economically viable. Alternative fuels are not viable with $2.00 gas.
> 
> If the consumer ever had to pay the true cost of gas everytime they pulled up to the pump you would not see any more gas guzzling SUVs on the highway.


 
Can't argue with that, except for the fact that my SUV would still be out there, maybe not as much, but I'd still be driving it.


----------



## Jellis (Oct 7, 2006)

I just paid $2.02 in Concord, NH tonight.... and as for the $5, you can keep it.  I am a single mother and already have two jobs to support my family, $3.80 a year ago after Katrina just about killed me!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 8, 2006)

Ive seen 2.33 a few places here in Ct.. I paid 1.96  after going over the Delaware Mem bridge last week in Jersey, oh ya and they pumped it for me


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 9, 2006)

thebigo said:


> I might just get kicked out of alpine zone for good but I would rather see $5.00 per gal than $2.00 per gallon.



Give it a few weeks and it should start rising again.  Oh say about November 8th.


----------



## John84 (Oct 9, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:


> Give it a few weeks and it should start rising again.  Oh say about November 8th.



We got through 82 posts...


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 10, 2006)

John84 said:


> We got through 82 posts...



What?  It's just historical.  Gas prices generally bottom out the first week of November.  Check the charts

http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp

:dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 10, 2006)

Correction, 85 posts!


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 10, 2006)

Paid 2.11 in allentown just the other day.  Saw 2.09 a few hours later just over the jersey border on rt.22.

Will I ever pay what I paid when I first got my licence? 0.83?  I'd even settle for 0.99.  I would just like one more chance to fill my tank for under $20.


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> Paid 2.11 in allentown just the other day. Saw 2.09 a few hours later just over the jersey border on rt.22.
> 
> Will I ever pay what I paid when I first got my licence? 0.83? I'd even settle for 0.99. I would just like one more chance to fill my tank for under $20.


Get a more fuel efficient car. I filled up my Hyundai Accent for $20 this morning. ~40 mpg, ~340 mi a tank. Not a great ride by any stretch of the imagination- just good, basic transportation. The Honda Civic I used to have could also be filled for ~$20 at today's prices. (They both claim tank sizes of 11.9 gal, but realisitcally it's more like 9.8 ).


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 11, 2006)

actually to tell you the truth, i have no idea what the prices are here on LI.....maybe cause the station on the corner is full serve and he gives the kids lollypops.....


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 12, 2006)

I looked at the charts and it looked like the low point is december/january not nov 8.  The price certainly falls throughout november and doesn't rise the second week.  Also what would be the effect your pointing out for 2005.  That would be a big election year? 




YardSaleDad said:


> What?  It's just historical.  Gas prices generally bottom out the first week of November.  Check the charts
> 
> http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/oog/info/gdu/gasdiesel.asp
> 
> :dunce:


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 12, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> I looked at the charts and it looked like the low point is december/january not nov 8.  The price certainly falls throughout november and doesn't rise the second week.  Also what would be the effect your pointing out for 2005.  That would be a big election year?



Very hard to pull off faux innocence in text. :dunce:  I am not a conspiracy geek.  Gasoline prices fluctuate due to standard market pressures.  Early November is when demand is at it's nadir before the holiday travel season, which coincides with an event that shall not be named.   As for prior years prices by week, it's a link on that page:

http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/dnav/pet/hist/mg_rt_usw.htm


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's an interesting article about how speculation in the commodities market caused the drop in prices.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2006)

Good article, Beano. Amaranth has been a pain in my toocus for 3 weeks now.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2006)

Milestone by me today, gas is @ $1.99, under $2.00 for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Paul (Oct 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Milestone by me today, gas is @ $1.99, under $2.00 for the first time in a long time.



And you're in Joisey, right? So that $1.99 is for full serve?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2006)

Paul said:


> And you're in Joisey, right? So that $1.99 is for full serve?


 
Yep, no self service here.


----------



## Paul (Oct 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Yep, no self service here.



Bastich!!!!


----------



## Marc (Oct 18, 2006)

Paul said:


> Bastich!!!!



Think about this Paul... would you trust _anyone_ from NJ you've met, let alone Andy with flammable liquids with a low flash point?








I'll answer for you.


Heeeeeeeeeeeeellz no.


----------



## Paul (Oct 18, 2006)

Marc said:


> Think about this Paul... would you trust _anyone_ from NJ you've met, let alone Andy with flammable liquids with a low flash point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT* is a very good point......

Just remembering back to the day when I worked for a company that paid for my gas. It was by CC, so I always went to a full serve. Livin' LARGE!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2006)

Paul said:


> *THAT* is a very good point......
> 
> Just remembering back to the day when I worked for a company that paid for my gas. It was by CC, so I always went to a full serve. Livin' LARGE!!!!


 

Agreed!  Fortunetly, I don't work at the gas station!  I's just sleep there.


----------



## Paul (Oct 19, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Agreed!  Fortunetly, I don't work at the gas station!  I's just sleep there.










Noich...noich...noich...drinkin' beeahs...schmokin' weed......


----------



## andyzee (Oct 19, 2006)

Paul said:


> Noich...noich...noich...drinkin' beeahs...schmokin' weed......


 
Love that movie! Price dropped some more today $1.97


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Love that movie! Price dropped some more today $1.97




Better fill up the tank- OPEC's going to approve a 1M bpd cut.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 19, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Better fill up the tank- OPEC's going to approve a 1M bpd cut.


 

I got concerned last week because they were supposed to cut back. Either they didn't cut back, or it didn't make a difference. Regardless, I have almost a full tank, so tonight I'll have to drive around to run it down so that I can get this cheap gas!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2006)

2.19 here iN Ct is the cheapest ive seen.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I got concerned last week because they were supposed to cut back. Either they didn't cut back, or it didn't make a difference. Regardless, I have almost a full tank, so tonight I'll have to drive around to run it down so that I can get this cheap gas!




Now, that's consumerism I can get behind!
Last week they floated the idea they'd cut, and the Saudis reccomended the cut today, so it'll happen soon.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 19, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Now, that's consumerism I can get behind!
> Last week they floated the idea they'd cut, and the Saudis reccomended the cut today, so it'll happen soon.


 
I"ll drive fast


----------



## roark (Oct 20, 2006)

*OPEC Cuts Production 4% to Prop Up Prices*



> ...
> 
> OPEC producers sought to reassert their grip on falling oil markets on Thursday by backing a production cut of 1.2 million barrels a day, and suggested more reductions could follow this year to prop up sagging prices.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, a cartel is striving for "balance"...:roll:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 20, 2006)

roark said:


> Yeah, a cartel is striving for "balance"...:roll:



Sure- prices balanced around $60/bbl, of course. I never really thought about it this way, but Saudi Arabia does fine with oil around $50, but Indonesia and Venezuela have some cash problems if it's below $60. In other words, the Saudis could really screw the little guys by not cutting production.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 20, 2006)

Just heard on the news that the prices of crude oil have dropped steeply. http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/061020/oil_prices.html?.v=21


----------



## roark (Oct 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Just heard on the news that the prices of crude oil have dropped steeply. http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/061020/oil_prices.html?.v=21


Ahh... game theory at work!


----------



## shrederjen (Oct 22, 2006)

I saw it for $1.93 at 2 stations, today. 
Too bad, I don't put regular in the beast!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 23, 2006)

$1.95 over the weekend. Hey OPEC, can you cut production some more please


----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2006)

andyzee said:


> $1.95 over the weekend. Hey OPEC, can you cut production some more please


Sux, prices have been inching up again. On the average I notice about 10 cents a gallon from the previous low. But, it's still better than:



andyzee said:


> Posted: Sept. 12
> Yes it can, happens every year. Don't stations change the gas they use during the summer to a different typ? Also, people driving more in the summer. Oh, $2.47 for regular by my house today.


 
Also, the good news, I brought stock in Valero, trying to cover all bases


----------

